# Agility



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Not sure if some of you know but me and Buddy have been going to A1k9's agility training with Mick for sometime now.

Buddy started with the attention span of a nat! within seconds he would be looking around and off to investigate what was over there.

Anyway we have been working hard (weather permitting) and im so happy with his progress ,he can now sit and stay while i walk away then return,he can sit and stay and come to me and sit when called.He is flying over all the obstacals,through tunnels over jumps etc and all without running off for a sniff or a cuddle from on lookers!!(which is a major breakthrough)

If like me you have a very strong willed cockapoo and are new to dog training i highly reccommend getting out there and joining a class Buddy loves going and i love it to (even though im super unfit running the course!) I think without this i would of really struggled but this training is helping both of us in our day to day life as well.

For me this started as a bit of fun for me and Bud ,I didnt realise how much it would help me with the control of my dog and us both understanding each other so much more .


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Well done Donna and Buddy!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

That's great to hear Donna. It's a great way of reinforcing the obedience as they really love doing agility ... it's a win win situation! Bess is really enjoying agility too (missed it this week tho due to her season). S x


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

well done.....i take EDEN and she loves it,still a long way to go yet.....


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

That's great to hear, would love to engage Molly in a bit of agility when Shes older... Try and channel some of her never ending energy


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hey Donna

Glad you are enjoying yourself with us at A1K9's the progress you have made with Buddy is tremendous...I think back to that first lesson back in Nov last year and Buddy just did what he wanted to do...... now he does what you want him to do

You have worked very hard with Buddy the 'lovable rogue' and hard work always pay's off:whoo:

Mick


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

What a fab post Donna, very encouraging, I am starting with Izzy on thursday, can't wait


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks hope its encourged a few people to take it up ,its worth it ! Good luck for next week Izzyx


----------



## zed (Jan 20, 2012)

Hey Donna,

I can't wait to get Jarvis into it however the lady who runs the agility down here won't do anything till he is a year old. She said he can do flatwork at six months but that is all because of his growing bones?? Does your group take younger?? X


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Hey that's fantastic news Donna. Luna does agility with Dave and adores it! I'm usually at work but sneaked in last week to watch and she was amazing, I was really impressed at how far she had come too. Cockapoos are so bouncy I think it's a great thing to channel their energy into, and as you say, the benefits can be found outside the agility class too.

Great stuff 
xx


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

I didnt know Luna was doing it as well x 
I love it ,but would say were not perfect at all!!! And i dont think im that bothered about entering competetions or anything its just for fun.

Zoe yes i know lots of places only let them do flatwork at that age ,to be honest we started with alot of obedience,heel work etc ,sit and stay,and did alot of the work on lead then built it up from there.

Buddy is alot bigger then most peoples adult poo's and can jump alot higher then the jumps he does at class but we have to have the jumps at the correct height for his age.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

What a lovely thread Donna, so glad Buddy is thoroughly enjoying it and you too. 
You've inspired me to look again at agility, I did look into it and decided against it as the class is on a Saturday which is difficult for me. Maybe I'll have to make more of an effort.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Haha, hows that ! All booked in for Agility on Mon 14 May. I've missed one training class, but because of the wet weather they've had lots of postponements.
Thanks Donna


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

How cool !!! Lets know how you get on x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> Haha, hows that ! All booked in for Agility on Mon 14 May. I've missed one training class, but because of the wet weather they've had lots of postponements.
> Thanks Donna


I start with Izzy on thursday - will let you know how it goes, we can compare progress


----------



## zed (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks Donna .. I can't wait x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> I start with Izzy on thursday - will let you know how it goes, we can compare progress


Definitely. We'll see if our lovely cockapoos are naturals or a disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Izzy certainly likes jumping! It's the control factor I have concerns over :laugh:


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Donna that sounds fab! 

It is great to hear how Buddy has improved since starting. This is definitely something I would love to try when I get more time. 

Do keep us updated with how you are getting on.  x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Izzy certainly likes jumping! It's the control factor I have concerns over :laugh:


Trust me Ali the conrol factor was my concern also,and to be honest every now and then he will run off to have a quick cuddle with the on lookers,but all in all he's alot better then what i thought he would be like.


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Can I ask how far you all travel to your class?!

I'm still looking into classes, and it looks like I am going to need to travel a bit


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Sarette said:


> Can I ask how far you all travel to your class?!
> 
> I'm still looking into classes, and it looks like I am going to need to travel a bit


When I go on 14 May, it will be a 30 minute journey through the center of St Albans.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Agility class was brilliant! Izzy loved it and was a wee star. Can't wait until next week ...l


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Agility class was brilliant! Izzy loved it and was a wee star. Can't wait until next week ...l


Oh wow, brilliant  Was that her first lesson? I have to wait till a week Monday before we go.

Any chance you can take a photo next time or is it rather all hands to the pump 

So glad Izzy love it, really hope Millie loves it too.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Hmmm, not sure about photos! It all happens very fast - I could see if someone could take some for me though


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

YIPEEEEE ,IM FLYING !!


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Wow Donna that is a fab photo - love it, Love Buddy x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Great photo Donna!


----------

